# willy gee-whiz caught a PB flat



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

and i caught squat. got to use my big ol paylake net tho.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Well thank ya for all the details dipster....  ... The weight is awsome, the body of water ( it was in Ohio .....  ....... ) did little Gee_whiz cry with joy ??? .............. DA KINK !!!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

wow, thanks for all the info?????..And agin, get a camera!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Jackson- remember we are dealing with litle billy_gfishless. His PB flatty is probalby 5 pounds......  ....................


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

it was 19.1# on cut sumo shad outta a river how shall we say, nw of lima? he also gotta 7# flat... i didn't even git outta my chair for tht one. next time i bring boat and take the war to the flats! saw a bonehead with 5 rods in cheap lookin rod holders and holding the 6th. had his 6 year old lookin boy with him so i told whiz that the punk would say he was just fishin the pole he was holding and his boy was fishin 5!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Whiz bang, welcome to the catfish mafia!


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

yep, DIP picked one spot out of 5 we looked at and within an hour my outside rod bent then burried. Of course I figured maybe a 10 lber but din't even guess a flat till it's tail broke surface. Then it decided to run drag which was good as it gave DIP time to climb down the mountain of boulders with the net.Dip got a small channel there and after about 4 hours or so we moved to another spot and that is where I got the 7 and two small channels. Thanks for the guide service dip. Kind of hard to figure out sometimes why one guy could be 15 ft. from another and he catches the fish. Oh well, Dip is getting used to it I think.  



> did little Gee_whiz cry with joy ???


 could have but settled for shaky hands and a big ol' grin. 

If the weather guys would have been close to correct we would have both of both boated flats as Dip would have brought his boat most likely. 

anyway a successful trip for me anyway. Can't wait to fish it out of a boat.

bill


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Great, I'm at a loss for words. Glad to see dippity do da got to use his big net.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Good for you Bill !!! I bet you were thrilled to death and dipster was the one crying  ............welcome to the dark side..... .........


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Way to go Bill!

Fished this weekend with no flathead runs and only channel cats biting.

Plan on a couple of weeks taking my bride fishing for channel cats and then on to the the flathead fishing.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Theres a rumor floating around Dip that I have to take you fishing with me because someone made me some rod holders! What's up with that?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Did you get some new rod holders Tom?


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

even checked out the rod holders! heered nuther rumor that you have lotsa new friends!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I need another set of good holders, as I gave one of my sets to Mellon jaws.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats right! PLus those rod holders helped me land my big flathead, which oh yea, by the way is BIGGER THAN FISHMAN's PB! SO are you "Lakers" now converted to river catmen?


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Congrats on your PB


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Bigger rod holders always mean bigger cats.... JEEZE US !!!!!!!!!!  DA KING !!! .............


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

what is this about rod holders you guys are talking about. My rod holder helps me pee!  



> SO are you "Lakers" now converted to river catmen?


If the river was an hour closer that would be so. However, , I can fish a lake anytime no matter how much rain and wind we get. I would be lying if I said it couldn't/wouldn't be addicting, but prob. after a few skunks I'd be done and on the lake again. All my goal this year is to beat mellons big flat of the year and I'll be good. Sidekick vs. Sidekick 

bill


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I saw that laker comment. I'll always put the lakes first ..........


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

King, 

You havent fished the river w/ me yet. In order to see Mellons Cat Wagon you must be a river catman. Billyboy, I dont even think of the time it takes me getting to the river, or the gas I spend, or the wear & tear in my Jeep, or the way I feel after another night of being Skunked w/ Jack, or why my arms & legs & back ache after fishing w/ Jack on the river, well, okay maybe that stuff does cross my mind! But like my sig says: As Long As I Outfish Flathunter, It's All Worth It!


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

> I saw that laker comment. I'll always put the lakes first .......... :S
> __________________


I knew there was something wrong with you.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Can't get nothing past old Mikey boy..........  .........Yea, I love the rivers too............ as long as I can get a boat ride ....


----------

